# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapapneu, OSAS, CSAS - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Slaapapneu* is een medische term voor een slaapstoornis waarbij tijdens de slaap perioden voorkomen van ademstilstand. Iedereen heeft wel eens slaapapneus in zijn slaap. Men spreekt van een Slaapapneusyndroom (SAS) als dit hoger dan 5 stilstanden per uur bedraagt. Hierdoor daalt het zuurstofgehalte in de weefsels. De hersenen geven het lichaam een signaal om wakker te worden. Na ontwaken, vaak met een schok, wordt de ademhaling weer hervat.

*Apneu Index*
De ernst van de slaapstoornis wordt aangeduid door de AHI, de Apneu Hypopneu Index. De AHI geeft het gemiddeld aantal apneus en hypopneus per uur slaap weer. In het algemeen worden de volgende gradaties van apneu gebruikt:
* < 5: normale slaap
* 5 tot 15: lichte vorm van apneu
* 15 tot 30: matige vorm van apneu
* > 30: ernstige vorm van apneu

*Oorzaken*
De oorzaak van de apneus kan zijn:
* Obstructief Apneu (OSAS): de bovenste luchtweg klapt dicht door wand of tong, waardoor een afsluiting (obstructie) van de ademweg.
* Centraal Apneu (CSAS): tijdens de slaap wordt vanuit het ademhalingscentrum in de hersenen te weinig signaal doorgegeven naar de ademhalingsspieren, waardoor er geen ademhaling is
* een combinatie van beide vormen

*Symptomen*
De belangrijkste symptomen zijn:
* hevig snurken
* geregeld plotseling wakker worden met een schok
* abnormale slaperigheid gedurende de dag
* altijd moe zijn
* snel geïrriteerd zijn
* extreem zweten 's nachts
* spierpijn door spierverzuring
* obesitas
* hypertensie

*Actueel probleem*
5% van de mannen heeft apneu (bij vrouwen zijn de aantallen iets lager), terwijl de meesten zich er niet van bewust zijn. Het probleem wordt door de meeste huisartsen slecht onderkend. Vaak komen mensen met vage klachten op het spreekuur, die worden afgedaan als burn-out verschijnselen. Rust geeft dan geen soelaas, maar verergert zelfs het probleem, door het sociale isolement waarin de patiënt terecht komt.

*Behandeling*
Er bestaan diverse opties voor behandeling.
* Conservatieve maatregelen: aanpassing van de leefwijze (gewichtsvermindering, geen alcohol voor het slapen gaan, geen slaaptabletje).
* Operatie. Soms is het mogelijk en/of noodzakelijk een operatie te laten verrichten die als doel heeft de luchtweg te verbeteren (bij een scheef neustussenschot of grote keelamandelen).
* Beugel. Bij milde vormen van OSAS wordt tegenwoordig vaak voor 's nachts een beugel (mandibulair repositie apparaat of MRA) gebruikt, die ervoor zorgt dat de tong niet meer naar achteren kan zakken. De apparatuur lijkt veel op bepaalde uitneembare beugels (activatoren) die orthodontisten gebruiken. Uitgebreid onderzoek de afgelopen tien jaar heeft aangetoond dat veel patiënten met OSAS goed met MRA kunnen worden behandeld. Behandelingen met MRA hebben relatief weinig nadelen en bijwerkingen. Er bestaan momenteel meer dan 80 verschillende typen MRA. Dit middel is echter niet voor alle patiënten geschikt.
* Luchtdruk. Bij ernstig OSAS is positieve drukbeademing, Positive Airway Pressure (PAP), de eerste keuze. Drukbeademing is geen genezing van de slaapstoornis, maar een (levenslange) behandeling.
o CPAP, Continuous Positive Airway Pressure. Gedurende de slaap worden de luchtwegen opengehouden door een licht permanente positieve luchtdruk die door een pompje met een hermetisch afsluitend kapje op mond en/of neus in stand wordt gehouden. Een CPAP apparaat wordt voorgeschreven door een (long)arts, nadat een slaaponderzoek is uitgevoerd in een ziekenhuis. CPAP apparatuur wordt tegenwoordig vergoed door veel ziektekostenverzekeringen (Nederland) en het RIZIV (België, vanaf AHI=22).
o BiPAP, Bilevel positive airway pressure, is een variant van de CPAP, dat niet alleen lucht inblaast maar ook actief meehelpt met de uitademing door lucht terug te zuigen. Overdruk en onderdruk wisselen elkaar af in de keelholte.
o APAP of auto-PAP. Dit apparaat werkt net als de CPAP, maar afhankelijk van de mate van obstructie blaast het apparaat met een meer of minder hoge druk.
* Andere middelen. Als de slaapstoornis zich voordoet bij rugslapen, kan een tennisbal in de rugzijde van de pyjama bevestigd worden om te beletten dat op de rug wordt geslapen. Andere middelen zoals neuspleisters of diverse spray's zijn weinig succesvol, maar zijn wel de moeite waard om te proberen aangezien het weinig kost en geen schade oplevert.
* Onderzoek naar nieuwe operatietechnieken.
o De HTP-procedure: het hyoid (tongbeen) wordt iets naar voren verplaatst.
o De hyoid-expansie procedure, waarbij een titaniumprothese wordt geplaatst tussen de twee helften van het tongbeen, om de keel tijdens het slapen wijder en beter open te houden. Deze techniek is in het UZAntwerpen ontwikkeld[1]).
o Andere operatietechnieken zoals UPPP (uvulo-palato-pharyngo-plastiek), LAUP (laser assisted uvulo plasty) en somnoplastiek zijn ofwel pijnlijk of hebben een matig tot wisselend succes en zijn onomkeerbaar.

_(Bron; Wikipedia.org)_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Hyoidthyroidpexie*
Deze operatie wordt wel toegepast bij patiënten met een matig of ernstig slaapapneusyndroom met obstructie op tongbasisniveau. Hierbij wordt het tongbeen naar voren geplaatst via een incisie in de hals om zo achter de tong meer ruimte te verkrijgen.

*Kaakoperatie (mandulaire repositie)*
Een operatieve ingreep waarbij de onderkaak iets naar voren wordt gezet. Een complexe operatie. Zodra we meer weten van de resultaten, zullen we die vermelden.

*Pillartechniek*
Een techniek die in Amerika de laatste jaren opkomt is de pillartechniek. Het is eigenlijk een variant van de somnoplastiek. Maar in dit geval worden er kleine preparaten ingebracht ter versteviging. Dit gebeurt onder plaatselijke verdoving, poliklinisch. Zodra resultaten in Nederland bekend zijn, laten we het weten. Vooralsnog lijkt dit een techniek voor snurken en lichte vormen van apneu.

*Overige behandelingen*
*MRA (Mandibulair repositie apparaat) of MAD (mandibulair advancement device)*
De MRA (bekend merk de Silencer) is een soort beugel, die over de tanden wordt geschoven en die de onderkaak naar voren houdt tijdens het slapen. Omdat de tong vastzit aan de onderkaak zou deze zo ook naar voren gehouden worden en daarmee moet de keelholte vrij blijven. Het is alleen geschikt voor mensen die geen kunstgebit dragen. Een MAD wordt op maat gemaakt door een tandarts. Er zijn inmiddels zo'n 45 verschillende soorten van deze MRA's in gebruik, die helaas niet allemaal even effectief zijn. Vooralsnog lijkt de MRA met name geschikt voor lichte vormen van apneu en voor snurken.

*Snurkbeugel*
De snurkbeugel (bekend merk Snörex) bestaat uit een verhemelteplaat, die op maat wordt gemaakt, daaraan zit een soepele veer die de tong vasthoudt en belet dat deze naar achteren zakt. Ook dit is een mondvol. En zoals de naam al zegt: het apparaat is bedoeld voor snurkers. 
_(Bron; nvsap.nl)_


*Obstructief Slaap Apneu Syndroom (OSAS)*
*Algemeen*
Tijdens een apneu is de ademhaling tijdens de slaap langer dan 10 seconden volledig geblokkeerd. Bij een hypopneu is er een sterk verminderde ademhaling. Meerdere mensen hebben s nachts weleens apneus en/of hypopneus. Men spreekt van het Obstructief Slaap Apneu Syndroom (OSAS) als er per uur meer dan 15 apneus/hypopneus optreden. Door een slaaponderzoek kan OSAS worden vastgesteld. Voor dit onderzoek wordt u opgenomen op de verpleegafdeling F2 dagverpleging/kort verblijf.

*OSAS*
Bij OSAS wordt tijdens de slaap de luchtweg geheel of gedeeltelijk geblokkeerd. Er ontstaat zuurstoftekort omdat het lichaam zuurstof blijft gebruiken terwijl er onvoldoende zuurstof bijkomt. Door zuurstoftekort wordt de gezonde diepe slaap onderbroken, soms schrikt men zelfs wakker.

*De symptomen van OSAS kunnen zijn:*
* snurken, gevolgd door stilte en vervolgens luid gesnuif of snakken naar adem voordat de ademhaling weer begint;
* buitensporige slaperigheid overdag;
* overdag tijdens rustige momenten in slaap vallen;
* s ochtends hoofdpijn;
* geïrriteerdheid/agressie;
* hoge bloeddruk;
* hartkloppingen;
* vergeetachtigheid;
* depressiviteit;
* andere onverklaarbare lichamelijke klachten.
Enkele ernstige gevolgen hiervan kunnen zijn:
* verhoogde kans op (auto)ongevallen (door extreme slaperigheid);
* verhoogde kans op hart- en herseninfarcten;
* relatieproblemen. 
Of dit bedreigend is voor uw gezondheid is afhankelijk van het aantal keren dat een apneu/hypopneu voorkomt en van de duur ervan. U kunt ook fors snurken zonder dat er apneus of hypopneus optreden. Dit is lastig voor uw omgeving, maar niet bedreigend voor uw gezondheid.

*Voorbereiding*
De secretaresse van de polikliniek Longziekten geeft de datum en het tijdstip door van de opname voor het nachtelijk onderzoek en de voorafgaande groepsvoorlichting.
U kunt met eigen vervoer naar het ziekenhuis komen, het is geen bezwaar om na het onderzoek zelf naar huis te rijden.

*Wat neemt u mee naar het ziekenhuis:*
* uw ponskaartje van het ziekenhuis met uw juiste gegevens;
* uw afsprakenkaartje;
* uw medicijnen;
* nachtgoed, pantoffels, toiletartikelen;
* indien u voor een controleregistratie komt: uw CPAP (neusmasker en bijbehorend apparaat);
* eventueel uw eigen dekbed/kussen.
Tijdens het onderzoek ligt u op een eenpersoonskamer, dit om te voorkomen dat u gestoord wordt door medepatiënten.

*Het onderzoek*
Om te onderzoeken of er bij u sprake is van OSAS, leggen we gegevens van uw slaappatroon vast. Hiervoor krijgt u registratieapparatuur op uw lichaam bevestigd:
* een sensor onder uw neus om de luchtstroom te registreren;
* een microfoontje op uw keel om het geluid van het snurken vast te leggen;
* 3 ECG-stickers op uw borst om tijdens uw slaap uw hartritme vast te leggen;
* een band om uw buik en borst om uw buik- en borstademhaling te registreren;
* een klemmetje aan uw vinger om het zuurstofgehalte in uw bloed te bepalen.
De verpleegkundige plakt alle snoertjes goed vast zodat u niet bang hoeft te zijn dat ze tijdens de slaap losraken.
Bij uw bed hangt een verpleegkundig oproepsysteem. Als u s nachts hulp nodig hebt, kunt u op de bel drukken.
s Ochtends om 06.45 uur haalt de verpleegkundige de registratieapparatuur van uw lichaam af. Hierna hebt u de gelegenheid om te ontbijten. U mag ook meteen naar huis gaan. De keuze wordt aan u gelaten.

*Na het onderzoek*
Van de secretaresse van de polikliniek Longziekten hoort u wanneer u een afspraak hebt voor een controle bij de longarts.

*De uitslag*
Tijdens de afspraak voor controle, krijgt u van de longarts de uitslag van het onderzoek.

*Nabehandeling*
De longarts beoordeelt of u een behandeling met een CPAP (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure) nodig hebt. Een CPAP is een klein draagbaar apparaat dat ervoor zorgt dat de luchtwegen niet meer blokkeren door verhoging van de luchtdruk in de luchtwegen. Het apparaat wordt met een flexibele slang verbonden aan een goedsluitend masker. Meestal is dit een neusmasker, soms krijgt men een neusmondmasker of dopjes in de neusgaten. Voor de aansluiting van het apparaat is een stopcontact of accu nodig. Als u in aanmerking komt voor een CPAP krijgt u die eerst op proef. Een gespecialiseerd bedrijf neemt contact met u op en komt dan bij u thuis voor instructie en het afleveren van het apparaat en benodigdheden. Zij zorgen ook voor de financiële afhandeling met uw zorgverzekeraar.
Na ongeveer 2 maanden komt u nogmaals voor een slaapregistratie, maar dan met de CPAP, om te kijken of uw slaappatroon is verbeterd. Dit wordt weer besproken met uw longarts. Hierbij zijn ook uw eigen bevindingen van belang.

_(Bron; sz.oppc.nl)_

----------


## Kerstmark

Zijn er hier mensen die ervaring hebben met een kaakoperatie (mandulaire repositie) in functie van het wegwerken van slaapapneu? Dit is mij geadviseerd nadat een behandeling met een CPAP absoluut niet werkte, maar dit lijkt wel een redelijk zware ingreep? Wat zijn de kansen op positief resultaat achteraf?
Groetjes
Mark

----------

